# How Long Does Your Pastor Preach?



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

This is a poll, How long does your Pastor preach for?


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 30, 2009)

Not long enough . 

Usually around 30 to 35 minutes, can be anywhere from 25 to 40 minutes.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 30, 2009)

We need an "other".

Other:

I don't know; I don't watch the clock
It varies due to subject matter


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

Good, I'm happy to hear that you don't pay attention and you are paying attention to the preaching!  Sorry, too late to do the other.

I just find it weird that some are exactly always 30 minutes (for example).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 30, 2009)

I know this may sound like a smarty pants answer but it is true none the less....

Until he is done, and we'd have it no other way.

BTW, I voted 45-60 min, as this is a good average but he has gone as long as 2 hr 10 min before.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 30, 2009)

Anything under 60 minutes means somebody else is preaching!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 30, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Sorry, too late to do the other.



No, it's not.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks James.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 30, 2009)

I try and be about 35 minutes. We have had this discussion before, but I can see it beginning again. So many modern Reformed preachers think it unthinkable to preach of moderate length.

I can't think of 10 guys I would enjoy (and profit from) listening to for 60+ minutes on a regular basis. (And I would not include myself!)


----------



## APuritansMind (May 30, 2009)

Typically around 60 minutes.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

I liked Joey Pipa! He preached for 60 minutes this past February, seemed like a normal 35 minute sermon. So there is one for your list Fred, I'd think you'd agree.


----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)

Not including God's call to worship, a prayer, God's greeting/blessing, singing a hymn, God's announcement of His law, our confession, God's announcement of His Gospel, our reciting of a passage, the Doxology, more singing after my pastor's preaching, our confession of one of the creeds, the pastor's prayer, our tithing, and one more hymn......, his preaching lasts about 40 mins. Otherwise, the whole worship service lasts one and half hours. But I voted 35-45 min because I think you want just how long he preaches,,,,right?


----------



## Reepicheep (May 30, 2009)

35 minutes is my goal...on rare occasions I'll go 40.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 30, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> I liked Joey Pipa! He preached for 60 minutes this past February, seemed like a normal 35 minute sermon. So there is one for your list Fred, I'd think you'd agree.



Joey would be one - although not every time! 

And it should be obvious that not every minister is a Joey in the pulpit.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 30, 2009)

CredoFidoSpero said:


> Not long enough .
> 
> Usually around 30 to 35 minutes, can be anywhere from 25 to 40 minutes.



Same here. 45 minutes is considered a long sermon at our church. Give me a 70-80 minute sermon! Now that's the ticket!


----------



## historyb (May 30, 2009)

I never timed it, though church is from 10:20 - 12:00. I would say a good 25 to 30 mins


----------



## PresbyDane (May 30, 2009)

A typical danish pastor will go for around myself not being a pastor always preached 60+


----------



## Ivan (May 30, 2009)

I preach between 30 to 40 minutes. Seems like 15 minutes to me!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 30, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I preach between 30 to 40 minutes. Seems like 15 minutes to me!



Know the feeling


----------



## Berean (May 30, 2009)

Usually about 30-35 minutes, but sometimes a bit longer.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 30, 2009)

Ours is soon going to be featured on Sermonaudio.com. Note to Australians here: you'll like his accent! (Voted: he generally preaches between 45-50+ minutes or so.)

Margaret

*P. S. Just checked Sermonaudio.com: there he is, our minister, Rev. Sean Humby, with sermons linked!*


----------



## dannyhyde (May 30, 2009)

I typically go 40 in the AM (expository) and 30 in the PM (catechetical).


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 30, 2009)

Tim is gently stretching the congregation--they were used to no more than 15 minutes. He preaches between 25 and 35 minutes currently.


----------



## willisadair (May 30, 2009)

Could it be that those who preach less than a half hour just don't have that much to say on behalf of God and are probably better off not going longer?


----------



## Whitefield (May 30, 2009)

willisadair said:


> Could it be that those who preach less than a half hour just don't have that much to say on behalf of God and are probably better off not going longer?



Not necessarily.


----------



## willisadair (May 30, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> willisadair said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be that those who preach less than a half hour just don't have that much to say on behalf of God and are probably better off not going longer?
> ...



True, all I know is I read through a local pastor's sermon and if read aloud it would have been around 15 minutes. His main thesis was that Peter finally "got right" with God when he learned how to agape love Jesus. Agape love according to this pastor meant that Peter grasped the "unconditional love" of God. He repeated this thesis at least 6 times and then closed. I think if he had taken more than 15 minutes then his audience would have been in a worse condition then when he began. 

I think these guys really just don't have that much to say for God.

Of course I shouldn't generalize. Jesus first sermon in Mark's account was one sentence and people are still talking about that. "Repent for the Kingdom of heaven is at hand." That didn't even take a minute to preach.


----------



## Whitefield (May 30, 2009)

willisadair said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > willisadair said:
> ...



Nothing magical about 30 minutes. I've heard fantastic 12 minute sermons, and horrible 45 minute sermons.


----------



## willisadair (May 30, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> willisadair said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



I once heard a Jewish Christian preach under a 10 minute sermon and it really was impressive. I didn't learn anything new about the Bible but the though he left me with played over for a few months. I must also confess I've preached more than a few horrible 45 minute ones in my life. Very true. I think if your doing exegitcal sermons 30 is probably a good safe minimum, since your weekly building on each message. I still prefer around 40 to 50 minutes or so.


----------



## Whitefield (May 30, 2009)

willisadair said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > willisadair said:
> ...



I guess it depends on how large the passage is and what you are trying to accomplish. I tend to go 25-30 minutes.


----------



## ww (May 30, 2009)

I hear outstanding 20-25 minute sermons weekly and our Pastor doesn't apologize for the sermon length. He even quips that for some it takes some getting used to but I'd much rather hear a 20-25 minute inspirational and informational packed message than a longer one which belabors the point.

However after reading *"Why Johnny Can't Preach"* by T. David Gordon I do understand there are sermons which can go as long as an hour without a person even noticing so length in those cases is inconsequential.


----------



## KMK (May 31, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> willisadair said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



I recently preached an 8 minute sermon at a wedding ceremony and was surprised at how well it was received. Think about the sermons by Peter and Stephen in Acts. It wasn't the length, but the content, and the occasion, and the audience etc.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 31, 2009)

I'm currently at 30-35 minutes.


----------



## he beholds (May 31, 2009)

willisadair said:


> Could it be that those who preach less than a half hour just don't have that much to say on behalf of God and are probably better off not going longer?



Or that they will be back next week


----------



## cwjudyjr (May 31, 2009)

Usually for 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Wannabee (May 31, 2009)

Excellent preachers can preach a sermon with power and authority in shorter time than lesser preachers, in general. I, being less experienced, don't seem to be able to preach less than 45 minutes. I've gone as long as about 75 minutes, but only on occasion. Generally I'm around 55 or so. I don't attribute that so much to me having so much to say, but to not learning what to take out to make the message more powerful. I could easily preach a two hour sermon each week, but I doubt it would be appreciated. One of the most difficult aspects to sermon preparation is knowing what to NOT say and what will distract from the point of the message.
A great preacher can preach a powerful message in just 10 minutes, but just as well hold your attention for 60 and leaving you wanting more.


----------



## ww (May 31, 2009)

willisadair said:


> Could it be that those who preach less than a half hour just don't have that much to say on behalf of God and are probably better off not going longer?



Definitely not in our case. I could listen to our Pastor for an hour and go away wanting more but he chooses to keep it around 20-25 minutes and every minute is packed full of inspiration and information that edifies. As Jessi stated it does make you want to come back next week to hear more which I appreciate.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 31, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> One of the most difficult aspects to sermon preparation is knowing what to NOT say and what will distract from the point of the message.



Truer words have not been spoken by man nor beast. Would that I could obtain this discipline.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 31, 2009)

> I don't know; I don't watch the clock
> It varies due to subject matter


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 31, 2009)

20-45 minutes. Depends.


----------



## bookslover (May 31, 2009)

John MacArthur, as is well-known, is one of the few men who has the ability to preach for an hour and make it seem like only 30 or 40 minutes. He usually preaches about 45-50 minutes, though. Now that all his sermons are online (Welcome to Grace to You), you can watch the minutes and seconds tick by...


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 1, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most difficult aspects to sermon preparation is knowing what to NOT say and what will distract from the point of the message.
> ...



I was pondering this as I worked on my message for tomorrow. Last week I entered the pulpit with less notes than normal. I usually have about 12 pages, but only had 10, and they were a bit sparse. I think my message was about 30-35 minutes, compared to my usual of about 45+. But it seemed I had a full grasp of the entire sermon the whole time, which is somewhat unusual for me. The response was good too, and along the lines of conviction, not just "that was a good one." 

This week I'm struggling to keep the notes down because I want to say more. But, I'm realizing that to head into more info will detract from the message. Already I think I have too much. Indeed, it is an incredible discipline to be able to keep the main thing the main thing and make sure we're expounding on the main thing in order that the people might gain a firm grasp of the main thing. Now to try to whittle what I have to make it more clear and pointed.


----------



## LeeD (Aug 1, 2009)

I typically preach for 45-60 minutes. My pastor preaches for 35-45 minutes.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 1, 2009)

Jack Miller was also one of those who could preach for well over an hour and you wouldn't even recognize how much time had gone by.


----------



## Honor (Aug 1, 2009)

our pastors preach for around 45 mins or so... I have noticed that the more children the longer the sermon seems... maybe that's just me but..... we are trying to (quietly) teach note taking to our 5 year old and stillness to our 4 year old... by 30 mins in I am sweating. might not be a "godly" answer but it's real. and we're learning... My hubby didn't go to church till he was a teen and I was in a church where the nursery went to age 3 and then to childrens church until college. No lie so the whole little kids in church concept is still unexplored territory. when the sermon is long and monotoned it seems like FOREVER! but when they are short and "exciting" the kids do better... I get to pay attention more and I like what I do get to hear a lot more.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 1, 2009)

Honor said:


> our pastors preach for around 45 mins or so... I have noticed that the more children the longer the sermon seems... maybe that's just me but..... we are trying to (quietly) teach note taking to our 5 year old and stillness to our 4 year old... by 30 mins in I am sweating. might not be a "godly" answer but it's real. and we're learning... My hubby didn't go to church till he was a teen and I was in a church where the nursery went to age 3 and then to childrens church until college. No lie so the whole little kids in church concept is still unexplored territory. when the sermon is long and monotoned it seems like FOREVER! but when they are short and "exciting" the kids do better... I get to pay attention more and I like what I do get to hear a lot more.



This is an excellent reminder of real life. Thanks! I try and make sure that I preach to the whole congregation and not just adult theologians. I'm certainly not above a Lego or Star Wars reference!


----------



## Honor (Aug 1, 2009)

well thank you, Fred. I remember the one and only time our pastor mentioned Spiderman (why I have no clue) my four year old sat up very straight and said very loudly (or at least to me) "he said SpiderMan!!!" he listened very closely for the next 5 seconds, determined that he wasn't going to talk about spiderman anymore and then went back to counting ceiling tiles.LOL it cracked me up


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 1, 2009)

In a military chapel context I'll preach 25 minutes or so. When I preach in a local church context I try to go in the 40 minute range.


----------



## Honor (Aug 1, 2009)

wouldn't it make more sense to have the longer sermon with the army guys who are trained to stand at attention for long periods of time???

BTW I'm just poking fun... please don't be offended


----------



## Curt (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine tend to range anywhere from 30 to 40 minutes, but I just preach 'til I'm done. Building on sermons series from books allows that because you're not always introducing new material and new vocabulary.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 1, 2009)

Honor said:


> well thank you, Fred. I remember the one and only time our pastor mentioned Spiderman (why I have no clue) my four year old sat up very straight and said very loudly (or at least to me) "he said SpiderMan!!!" he listened very closely for the next 5 seconds, determined that he wasn't going to talk about spiderman anymore and then went back to counting ceiling tiles.LOL it cracked me up



That is funny! But it is also true.

I am *very *aware of this phenomenon, because I have three boys (now 11, 10 and 8). They need illustrations too. I will often preface such a comment or illustration with a "Now listen kids..." and then I will repeat the Biblical/theological comment after I mention a superhero, or Star Wars, or baseball or the like.

I can't tell you what an encouragement it is to me to have moms come up and say that during the week, their 6 year old (or 8, or 10) applied something I said in a sermon to something happening in the car, or at dinner, etc.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 1, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> In a military chapel context I'll preach 25 minutes or so. When I preach in a local church context I try to go in the 40 minute range.




Intriguing. Why is the message shorter and in what ways are the messages different for military chapel?


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Aug 1, 2009)

I also agree that the length is not indicative of the content. Also, I really don't want to listen to most people speak for more than an hour. I was in a church that didn't have a pastor. We listened to tapes until we had a live preacher. One pastor was so long winded he completed one side of the tape. When it stopped the children thought it was over. An adult got up to flip the tape. One little girl threw a fit and screamed, "Why is he still talking?!" The adults all chuckled at this. However, after church one of the men stated that he wanted to throw a fit too.

I think that when there are many children in the service, as there tend to be in reformed churches, an extra long sermon tends to become an exercise in child control more than enlightenment.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 1, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Intriguing. Why is the message shorter and in what ways are the messages different for military chapel?



Simple: They're retards.


Ok, not really. But sometimes I think so. 


Seriously, contrary to what you might expect, the military - at least the Army - in virtually every context frowns upon long windedness. There is a pervasive culture of "hurry up and get to the point." If you keep going on and on, Army guys are prone to suspecting that you don't know what you're trying to say and that you're trying to make it to a certain length.
So I'll preach a small section in detail. I find it helpful in learning how to be concise and how to pick what really needs to be said and how to succinctly illustrate and apply. 

And while some here might be tempted to say, "Well, condition them to tolerate a longer sermon," it needs to be remembered that I'm not their week in and week out chaplain. I'm a guy who shows up and preaches a few weeks and then I'm not in the pulpit for a month or two and in the meantime it is someone doing a 12-15 minutes sermon (or whatever) and the bottom line is that in that type of environment people WON'T become conditioned to a longer sermon... As it is, I preach substantially longer than most army chaplains I know.

I don't think there is anything inherently better about long sermons. So I just try to make my sermons faithful.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 2, 2009)

Makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 2, 2009)

My Pastor typically preaches 60 minutes in the morning, and roughly 40 minutes in the evening.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I preached for 40 minutes for the first time today. Seemed like only 10 (to me at least . Good thing was most of the PC(USA) congregation did not even notice that we went over 15 minutes until the service was over.


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 2, 2009)

We don't have a permanent pastor yet, so it depends on the guest, but most speak 35-45


----------



## RevZach (Aug 2, 2009)

Reepicheep said:


> 35 minutes is my goal...on rare occasions I'll go 40.



35 minutes is my goal too, but I almost _always _go between 40 and 45.


----------



## Athanasius (Aug 7, 2009)

My goal is also 35 minutes - but I tend to go a bit longer. I hope that as I get better they will get more and more to-the-point.


----------



## Bald_Brother (Aug 11, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > I don't know; I don't watch the clock
> > It varies due to subject matter


 Though, I chose between 45-60 minutes on the poll. I figured that was a good average to choose given the time service starts, the order of the service, my drive home, and the time I usually get home.

-----Added 8/11/2009 at 11:10:12 EST-----



SolaScriptura said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Intriguing. Why is the message shorter and in what ways are the messages different for military chapel?
> ...



 _Duuuhhh! Me no like long talk 'bout Bible, Sir. Lookit purty birdy._

Actually, I have grown weary of sitting through the "I'm OK, you're OK, God loves us, we're all soldiers in it together, and we are all going to make it. Hooah!" sermons over the years. And the military illustrations...  15 minutes of it is often times more than enough.

In my 10 years, thus far, I have learned from and/or been impressed with the preaching of two Chaplains and have enjoyed listening to some of their longer sermons. One was a Southern Baptist and the other a Presbyterian.


----------



## jawyman (Aug 11, 2009)

Bob normally preaches between 30 - 40 minutes. It would be very unusual for him to go over 40 minutes. 

A side note, at PRTS we usually preach 30 minutes in Practical Homiletics. I have always used that as my guide when I exhort in the churches.


----------



## Herald (Aug 11, 2009)

I typically preach for 40-45 minutes. Doug goes a bit longer - 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm going to try to get my time to around a half hour...I said I was going to _try_.


----------

